# XS Women's Cycling clothing



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

Ladies. I am looking for some advice on behalf of my girlfriend. Specifically, I am looking or two things:

1. Recommendations for brands of cycling clothing that make truly XS stuff. My GF is tiny and some brand's XS are not small enough.

2. Any shops in the SF Bay Area that stock a wide variety of women's cycling clothing. My GF would like to go someplace where she can try on a variety of brands.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Have her check out Specialized women's clothes. Castelli might be worth checking out. They used to be cut smaller but might have changed their sizing in recent years.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the tip with Specialized. I will suggest those to her. She has a pair of Castelli shorts and they are a little too big. As a separate issue, the Castelli shorts were billed as "compression". Even if they fit tight enough, the fabric does not seem like it would have the firmness of stretchiness to compress very much.


----------



## karenashg (Aug 20, 2013)

Has she tried Rapha? Their sizing goes down to an XXS, and I find that most of their gear is pretty form-fitting.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Look at 'Active Angelz' also. It runs very small.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Just look at Euro stuff, American bike stuff seems to be sized up. She would have to be really really tiny to wear a Euro xs.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Alfonsina said:


> Just look at Euro stuff, American bike stuff seems to be sized up. She would have to be really really tiny to wear a Euro xs.


This^^. 

But I have a feeling Castelli and Louis Garneau might have sized up.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Sizing up...*

My GF has tried both Castelli and Louis Garneau. Castelli fits her a little too loose. The smallest size Garneau makes is "S". They list "XS" in their size chart, but they do not actually make any of their women's shorts in XS. This is particularly strange as they do offer some jerseys in XS. This is too bad because I really like the Garneau stuff I have...


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

il sogno said:


> This^^.
> 
> But I have a feeling Castelli and Louis Garneau might have sized up.


 I have LG shorts so I would say yes, that is true, I sized up on my first pair based on tons of reviews and found they were too big. I am not small though, that is M vs L. I wear a small in PI shorts. I cannot imagine the small LG being tiny if I wear the medium. Team estrogen is the place to good and look at review and maybe try posting on their forum.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Try Terry.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Specialized, Rapha and Castelli.. all are true XS.. my wife's size as well.


----------

